# What Is A Soul?



## singh_man

Friends, I've been thinking lately of what exactly is a soul? With the ability of a soul to transmigrate as some form of energy, or as it reincarnates, or transcends into other heavenly forms.. what properties does a soul have that actually goes with it? Does it think? Does it have feelings? Does it remember or forget things? Is it male/female? Does it have desires, wants and wishes? What properties of a soul transmigrate with it?




 

Heavy thinking here for a Tuesday ;-)


----------



## japjisahib04

Ajeet Singh said:


> Dear Gurmukh Piareo........Waheguru jee ka khalsa Waheguru jee fateh
> I wish to share a physical experience of SOUL . It has a size of an electron
> & is carrying the charge of bliss of GOD'S LOVE. When ego gets smaller
> than it , soul moves from the heart to the line of eye brows. The lotus feel
> of Baba Nanak attracts it & takes to the space element of body . In the space
> we find the glow of Baba Nanak Jee who is seated. It is all bliss. Journey from
> here to the spiritual heart through the cave is again most wonderful experience.
> One enjoys heavy showers of nectar with thunders & lightening affair . At the
> gate of KINGDOM of GOD i.e. INFINITE BLISS ENVIRONMENTS . Here
> we find the sangat enjoying bliss with rosary in their right hand & wearing
> pure white dress. This place gives us SATT CHITT ANAND....WAHEGURU


 Are you referring to present life or after death. If it is after death then this fairy tale is against gurmat.


----------



## Harry Haller

singh_man said:


> Friends, I've been thinking lately of what exactly is a soul?



A soul is one of those strange words that mean whatever you want it to mean. It actually means nothing, but it can mean everything.



singh_man said:


> With the ability of a soul to transmigrate as some form of energy, or as it reincarnates, or transcends into other heavenly forms.



See what I mean, your asking what a soul is, but you already establish that it has the ability to transmigrate as some form of energy, that it reincarnates, that it transcends, its a great word isn't it!



singh_man said:


> what properties does a soul have that actually goes with it?



I think it retains your sense of humour and a list of the funniest films you have ever seen, together with the top 3 best sexual interactions you ever had. 



singh_man said:


> Does it think?



Of course souls do not think, they are powered by an intel i7 processor, they just compute!



singh_man said:


> Does it have feelings?



no souls have soulings, which are like feelings but different. 


singh_man said:


> Does it remember or forget things?


Souls do have a habit of forgetting things, only yesterday one came in my shop and completely forgot what it was it came in for. 



singh_man said:


> Is it male/female?



its male, but sometimes enjoys cross dressing, and oddly swinging!



singh_man said:


> Does it have desires, wants and wishes?


 egg salad, all souls love egg salad. 


singh_man said:


> What properties of a soul transmigrate with it?


 the smell, all souls smell like vanilla. 

I would be extremely happy to debate the above with anyone who feels different, I have a soul tied up in the back of the shop and intend to bring him out to back up my views.


----------



## Harry Haller

Ajeet Singh said:


> Dear Gurmukh Piareo........Waheguru jee ka khalsa Waheguru jee fateh
> I wish to share a physical experience of SOUL . It has a size of an electron
> & is carrying the charge of bliss of GOD'S LOVE. When ego gets smaller
> than it , soul moves from the heart to the line of eye brows. The lotus feel
> of Baba Nanak attracts it & takes to the space element of body . In the space
> we find the glow of Baba Nanak Jee who is seated. It is all bliss. Journey from
> here to the spiritual heart through the cave is again most wonderful experience.
> One enjoys heavy showers of nectar with thunders & lightening affair . At the
> gate of KINGDOM of GOD i.e. INFINITE BLISS ENVIRONMENTS . Here
> we find the sangat enjoying bliss with rosary in their right hand & wearing
> pure white dress. This place gives us SATT CHITT ANAND....WAHEGURU



look, you can get away with this sort of stuff on other forums, in fact some of them love it, but I have read it several times, and from an informative point of view, it does not really say anything, its not quite as ridiculous as my post, but its not even that funny either! I am not sure what such posts achieve, or what point they make.


----------



## chazSingh

singh_man said:


> Friends, I've been thinking lately of what exactly is a soul? With the ability of a soul to transmigrate as some form of energy, or as it reincarnates, or transcends into other heavenly forms.. what properties does a soul have that actually goes with it? Does it think? Does it have feelings? Does it remember or forget things? Is it male/female? Does it have desires, wants and wishes? What properties of a soul transmigrate with it?
> 
> View attachment 19533
> 
> Heavy thinking here for a Tuesday ;-)




Read Mool Manter...

What it describes is Waheguru...what it also describes is you...your soul...

that is your true reality...what you really are....gurbani says...know thyself and you will know the creator..

only your Ego sense makes you think in a limited way...i am only this body...i am limited in what i can do and think and achieve...i am small in this vast universe...this is Ego...

your are unlimited...you can achieve anything, you can become anything...you only need to dip in and see for yourself who you are and go beyond the limits of your physical body. The moment you realise you are more than the body, you're whole perception changes...your view of everything changes.

you are a drop of water from the ocean.....ocean has so many more attributes compared to the drop of water....yet...both are just water....one and the same.. 

As Ego dissolves and you come to know of your soul more...you will feel more free that you ever have...more alive than you ever have...radiant consciosness...


----------



## japjisahib04

chazSingh said:


> Read Mool Manter...
> 
> What it describes is Waheguru...what it also describes is you...your soul...
> 
> that is your true reality...what you really are....gurbani says...know thyself and you will know the creator..
> 
> only your Ego sense makes you think in a limited way...i am only this body...i am limited in what i can do and think and achieve...i am small in this vast universe...this is Ego...
> 
> your are unlimited...you can achieve anything, you can become anything...you only need to dip in and see for yourself who you are and go beyond the limits of your physical body. The moment you realise you are more than the body, you're whole perception changes...your view of everything changes.
> 
> you are a drop of water from the ocean.....ocean has so many more attributes compared to the drop of water....yet...both are just water....one and the same..
> 
> As Ego dissolves and you come to know of your soul more...you will feel more free that you ever have...more alive than you ever have...radiant consciosness...


Exactly! I agree with you. Let me make it more clear what is soul? Gurbani tells, 'ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਤਾ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਜਾਇ ॥ਆਤਮਾ ਦ੍ਰਵੈ ਰਹੈ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇ ॥ ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਾਤਮਾ ਏਕੋ ਕਰੈ ॥  When I shift my paradigm I identify myself and my thought process elevates in that state, ' ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਾਤਮਾ ਏਕੋ ਕਰੈ ॥ constructive thought process takes over destructive thought process. Thus soul is my paradigm. In whole of Guru Granth Sahib word 'Parmatma' does not come at all. 'Atma' is constructive thought process and par+atma is destructive thought process.

best regards


----------



## N30S1NGH

By Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji

Gyan Parbodh ਪਾਧੜੀ ਛੰਦ ॥
पाधड़ी छंद ॥
PAADHRAI STANZA

ਤ੍ਵ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
त्व प्रसादि ॥
BY THY GRACE

ਦਿਨ ਅਜਬ ਏਕ ਆਤਮਾ ਰਾਮ ॥ ਅਨਭਉ ਸਰੂਪ ਅਨਹਦ ਅਕਾਮ ॥
दिन अजब एक आतमा राम ॥ अनभउ सरूप अनहद अकाम ॥

On a day the curious soul (asked): The infinite and Desire less Lord, the Intuitive Entity.
ਅਨਛਿੱਜ ਤੇਜ ਆਜਾਨ ਬਾਹੁ ॥ ਰਾਜਾਨ ਰਾਜੁ ਸਾਹਾਨ ਸਾਹੁ ॥੧॥੧੨੬॥
अनछि्ज तेज आजान बाहु ॥ राजान राजु साहान साहु ॥१॥१२६॥
Of everlasting Glory and long-armed; the King of kings and Emperor of emperors.1.126.

ਉਚਰਿਓ ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਾਤਮਾ ਸੰਗ ॥ ਉਤਭੁਜ ਸਰੂਪ ਅਬਿਗਤ ਅਭੰਗ ॥
उचरिओ आतमा परातमा संग ॥ उतभुज सरूप अबिगत अभंग ॥
The soul said to the Higher Soul; the Germinating Entity, Unmanifested and Invincible;

ਇਹ ਕਉਨ ਆਹਿ ਆਤਮਾ ਸਰੂਪ ॥ ਜਿਹ ਅਮਿਤ ਤੇਜ ਅਤਿਭੂਤਿ ਬਿਭੂਤਿ ॥੨॥੧੨੭॥
इह कउन आहि आतमा सरूप ॥ जिह अमित तेज अतिभूति बिभूति ॥२॥१२७॥
What is this Soul Entity? Which hath indelible glory and which is of queer substance."2.127.

ਪਰਾਤਮਾ ਬਾਚ ॥
परातमा बाच ॥
The Higher Soul said:

ਯਹਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਆਹਿ ਆਤਮਾ ਰਾਮ ॥ ਜਿਹ ਅਮਿਤ ਤੇਜਿ ਅਬਿਗਤ ਅਕਾਮ ॥
यहि ब्रहम आहि आतमा राम ॥ जिह अमित तेजि अबिगत अकाम ॥
This Soul is itself Brahman;" Who is of Everlasting Glory and is Unmanisfested and Desireless.

ਜਿਹ ਭੇਦ ਭਰਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਮ ਕਾਲ ॥ ਜਿਹ ਸਤ੍ਰ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ ਸਰਬਾ ਦਿਆਲ ॥੩॥੧੨੮॥
जिह भेद भरम नहीं करम काल ॥ जिह सत्र मित्र सरबा दिआल ॥३॥१२८॥
Who is indiscriminate, actionless and deathless; Who hath no enemy and friend and is Merciful towards all.3.1228.

ਡੋਬਿਓ ਨ ਡੁਬੈ ਸੋਖਿਓ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਕਟਿਓ ਨ ਕਟੈ ਨ ਬਾਰਿਯੋ ਬਰਾਇ ॥
डोबिओ न डुबै सोखिओ न जाइ ॥ कटिओ न कटै न बारियो बराइ ॥
It is neither drowned nor soaked; It can neither be chopped nor burnt.

ਛਿਜੈ ਨ ਨੈਕ ਸਤ ਸਸਤ੍ਰ ਪਾਤ ॥ ਜਿਹ ਸਤ੍ਰ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਤ ਪਾਤ ॥੪॥੧੨੯॥
छिजै न नैक सत ससत्र पात ॥ जिह सत्र मित्र नहीं जात पात ॥४॥१२९॥
It cannot be assailed by the blow of weapon; It hath neither an enemy nor a friend, neither caste not lineage.4.129.

ਸਤ੍ਰ ਸਹੰਸ ਸਤ ਸਤ ਪ੍ਰਘਾਇ ॥ ਛਿਜੈ ਨ ਨੈਕ ਖੰਡਿਓ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥
सत्र सहंस सत सत प्रघाइ ॥ छिजै न नैक खंडिओ न जाइ ॥
By the blow of thousands of enemies, It is neither wasted away nor fragmented.

ਨਹੀ ਜਰੈ ਨੈਕ ਪਾਵਕ ਮੰਝਾਰ ॥ ਬੋਰੈ ਨ ਸਿੰਧ ਸੋਖੈ ਨ ਬਯਾਰ ॥੫॥੧੩੦॥
नही जरै नैक पावक मंझार ॥ बोरै न सिंध सोखै न बयार ॥५॥१३०॥
It is not burnt even in the fire. It is neither drowned in the sea nor soaked by the air.5.13


----------



## N30S1NGH

I was trying to explain in other thread, gurbani supports both absolute truth/reality and relative truth/reality. In undivided non dual absolute truth (everyone's/everything true nature), there is no life after death as absolute truth is above from life and death, its eternal-akaal morat. However, in relative truth/reality there is definitely life after death- hell/heaven, karam-samasara, reincarnation etc.


----------



## singh_man

N30S1NGH said:


> I was trying to explain in other thread, gurbani supports both absolute truth/reality and relative truth/reality. In undivided non dual absolute truth (everyone's/everything true nature), there is no life after death as absolute truth is above from life and death, its eternal-akaal morat. However, in relative truth/reality there is definitely life after death- hell/heaven, karam-samasara, reincarnation etc.



Sorry .. but a bit confused here? What is "everyone's true nature"? Does absolute mean physical and the relative mean spiritual?


----------



## N30S1NGH

Sorry about the confusion. Everyone's true nature is absolute(Paratma) as absolute (non duality truth) is substratum of all experiences, of everything.

Absolute Reality- that which involves non duality, That which never changes, that which is eternal, that which is inextricably a part of the all, that which is beyond interpretation and beyond comprehension by minds without infinite vision

Relative Reality in relations to this topic- that which involves duality due to ignorance(avidya)/illusion, since there is ignorance about our true nature -seperate I ego arises- since there is separate I there are karams- good or bad-samasara, since there is good or bad karams there is fruition of those karams in form of hell, heaven, reincarnation etc, life after death etc etc.


----------



## Harry Haller

N30S1NGH said:


> Relative Reality in relations to this topic- that which involves duality due to ignorance(avidya)/illusion, since there is ignorance about our true nature -seperate I ego arises- since there is separate I there are karams- good or bad-samasara, since there is good or bad karams there is fruition of those karams in form of hell, heaven, reincarnation etc, life after death etc etc.



not all SIkhs believe this, some of us believe in the unknown after death, with nothing being a possibility


----------



## Harry Haller

singh_man said:


> What is "everyone's true nature"



i would understand this as the nature that exists once all the falsehoods have been stripped away


----------



## N30S1NGH

Truth is already here and now at this very moment everywhere, if it wasn't then it won't be true( eternal, always presence). Abidance in truth, functioning from it away from egoic conditioning helps automatically falsehoods to be strip away.

One cannot go beyond egoic conditioned mind with conditioned mind, one can go beyond mind with grace(here and now-automatically drawn with effort/effortless) to whats beyond mind- pure intuitve awareness can take this consciousness(surti) beyond mind.


----------



## Harry Haller

but how do you know what is truth and what is not


----------



## N30S1NGH

One of the ways is Deep contemplation and abidance in mool mantar by one's already present unconditioned, pure undefined surat ( pure intuitive intellect/consciousness). Many of us  read mool mantar-truth conceptually intellectually with egoic conditioned mind thats why truth cannot penetrate deeper as we have egoic  conditioned intellect shield around it.

Truth is always eternally present, it has to be felt rather than conceptually intellectually talked about, its not a concept, it cannot be conceptually understood by mind (mind cannot understand whats beyond mind) but felt, experienced and realized by our deep already present consciousness/awareness. 

Here are the various deep meanings or commentary of word surat (source- japji sahib teeka by sant gyani gurbachan singh bhindranwale)

Manaie Surat Hovaie Man Budh ||

1. Surat means intellect

2. Surat means pure consciousness.

3. Surat means awakened divine love

4. Surat also refers to pure portion of mind

5. After realizing importance of naam Surat in above context also means one realize the knowledge of bibek budh (intuitive intellect- inner spontaneous voice which guides and also gives knowledge to distinguish good and bad)

6. After realizing importance of naam or following naam.. surat alsos means esoteric/gnosis knowledge of mahavaks- great unity statements of absolute truth.

7. After realizing importance of naam or following naam , one gets knowledge of shabad and spontenously abide their surti in shabad.

8. After realizing importance of naam or following naam , mind abides in the knowledge of self- one's antish karan gets cleaned and their antish karan gets transformed purely their perception changes from worldly to divine perception.


----------



## chazSingh

N30S1NGH said:


> One of the ways is Deep contemplation and abidance in mool mantar by one's already present unconditioned, pure undefined surat ( pure intuitive intellect/consciousness). Many of us  read mool mantar-truth conceptually intellectually with egoic conditioned mind thats why truth cannot penetrate deeper as we have egoic  conditioned intellect shield around it.
> 
> Truth is always eternally present, it has to be felt rather than conceptually intellectually talked about, its not a concept, it cannot be conceptually understood by mind (mind cannot understand whats beyond mind) but felt, experienced and realized by our deep already present consciousness/awareness.
> 
> Here are the various deep meanings or commentary of word surat (source- japji sahib teeka by sant gyani gurbachan singh bhindranwale)
> 
> Manaie Surat Hovaie Man Budh ||
> 
> 1. Surat means intellect
> 
> 2. Surat means pure consciousness.
> 
> 3. Surat means awakened divine love
> 
> 4. Surat also refers to pure portion of mind
> 
> 5. After realizing importance of naam Surat in above context also means one realize the knowledge of bibek budh (intuitive intellect- inner spontaneous voice which guides and also gives knowledge to distinguish good and bad)
> 
> 6. After realizing importance of naam or following naam.. surat alsos means esoteric/gnosis knowledge of mahavaks- great unity statements of absolute truth.
> 
> 7. After realizing importance of naam or following naam , one gets knowledge of shabad and spontenously abide their surti in shabad.
> 
> 8. After realizing importance of naam or following naam , mind abides in the knowledge of self- one's antish karan gets cleaned and their antish karan gets transformed purely their perception changes from worldly to divine perception.




God Bless Ji, Enjoyed reading this


----------



## Original

singh_man said:


> Friends, I've been thinking lately of what exactly is a soul? With the ability of a soul to transmigrate as some form of energy, or as it reincarnates, or transcends into other heavenly forms.. what properties does a soul have that actually goes with it? Does it think? Does it have feelings? Does it remember or forget things? Is it male/female? Does it have desires, wants and wishes? What properties of a soul transmigrate with it?
> 
> View attachment 19533
> 
> Heavy thinking here for a Tuesday ;-)




 Pyara Singh Man Ji,


Put the kettle on and sip the text – sorry its long, but I had to give you the needle n thread to stitch to fit.


Enjoy -


Being a Sikh, you must look at everything with an open mind and appreciate the diversity in nature. No two observers experimenting one phenomenon will arrive at identical results from two different vantage points.


As an ideology, the existence of the soul is subjected to various interpretations and evaluation from a range of different perspectives. Different tongues have expressed different versions; the skill is to discern that which resonates with your inner-voice [Satnam Waheguru] and corresponds to your belief and value [Sikhism].


*Historical Perspective*


Before I set out to explain the realm of the soul, I need to make some general comments on the basic concept of Sikhism as a system of belief. The reason for doing this is to give you an understanding of the historical background. The writings of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji are to some extent literature, the foundation of the Sikh religion, but more so, a social heritage of today’s Sikh generation.


From a Sociologist's perspective, it is a fundamental assumption that when we are born we are confronted by a social world, which is just as real as other realities. That as a result, shapes our behaviour. What we are as individuals is decided by the particular society in which we live and by the particular social group to which we belong. This is due to the world around us, which channels our actions, constraining us to act in particular ways. The principal agencies responsible for shaping us to behave the way we do, are, cognitive [mindset], genetic [biological] and environmental [culture]. Nanak, the founder of Sikhism was the product of the times in which he was born with a strong sense of spiritual supremacy.


To speak in terms of a belief-system is not to imply that the tenets making up Sikhism were clearly worked out abstract ideas or fully articulated and arranged systems in a consistent fashion. No, but rather, as a way of the ordinary people of the day holding beliefs without any clear reason why they were held. By and large these were simple ideas that were passed on by custom and tradition of one generation on to the next, that is, culture. Sikhism in that regard has the hallmarks of both Hindu and Muslim elements, the society into which Nanak was born. From that perspective it was only natural for Nanak to accept and reject religious practices of his time. The idea of the formless, timeless, shapeless Ik On Kar is synonymous with Allah, which Nanak accepted and notwithstanding Brahma, Vishnu, Shiva [Hindu trinity] rejected the Hindu doctrine of divine incarnations [avatars]. He, on the same principles accepted Hinduism's belief in rebirth, karma, and the periodic creation and dissolution of the cosmos. What followed, as a system of belief for Sikhism was that the motherboard upon which it based its outlook towards humankind and the cosmos was ideologically Hindu in its entirety? As for defining and mining the nature and character of the divine reality, Nanak accepted the omnipotent and ineffable concept of Allah, as is held sacred by Islam. Sikhism as a result, is a product of both religious experience and of social circumstances. It is quite ironic that a faith designed to reconcile the differences between the two faiths should itself have split off to become a third religion.


The story of the soul is as old as humankind itself and unlike any other species has a metaphysical existence requiring spiritual eyes to see its invisible form. Although, humans are unique among all species in their ability to gather and utilise information from the external world to their best endeavors, but sadly, that is not enough to set them free from the processes of evolution. Humankind's liberation from the bondage of physical reality appears utterly hopeless before the Will of God. This particular evolutionary trend has profound implications for understanding the human condition within the meaning of religion.


The age of enlightenment played a significant part in shaping modern science. The scientific method, a universally agreed set of rules for investigating phenomena, went a long way to show that logic need not grapple with faith. Almost, everything human’s value associated with religion can be explained and understood. Science and evolutionary theory have paved the way for understanding the immortality of the soul - nature the visible soul and soul the invisible nature.


Seen as a dimension to bridge the gap between the physical and the metaphysical, religion helps construct an understanding for the existence of the soul. Such a system of belief is essential for the harmonious workings of nature. If that’d be correct then it follows that an effective ethical system need some sort of objective reasoning to ground both physical and metaphysical ideals, particularly for morality sake in a given social setting. Otherwise, there can be no intelligible notion of responsibility. If we are not considered responsible for our actions then it makes little or no sense to say that we acted rightly or wrongly. What sense a moral judgment has if we have no choice in the action we have taken? It is this kind of theoretical reasoning which gave rise to different ideologies. To circumvent the mischief in human nature and conform to a higher law [hukum], religion applies the maxim, “as ye sow, so shall ye reap” [law of karma]. The notion of just deserts as a measure for retribution in both deed and thought acts as a form of social control as well as spiritual progress. This is the moral law within which humans must operate and is intrinsically rubber-stamped on the human genome to bring about teleological end.


Our most familiar ideas about ourselves are rooted in the traditional view that there is a radical difference between us and the natural world at large. We have often thought of ourselves as creatures having a dual nature; one part belonging entirely to the natural world and subject to natural laws, the other – the important part, transcending the natural world and quite different from it. It is to this part that our thoughts, desires, decisions and actions have been traditionally attributed to. Our body is inseparably bound to the world of the senses and is subject to the same fate as the rest of the universe. Taken together, we also have an immortal soul, which is not exclusively confined to the realms of the brain but independent of it. This soul is the realm of reason, which is beyond the senses, the mind and the intellect. And, since its non-matter it cannot truly be said to be in harmony with the rest of creation.


*Soul [Atman]*


Scientifically speaking, the soul is “energy”, which never dies nor gets destroyed but is eternal and ever lasting. It is part of a whole and the whole is God [idea]. The idea of rebirth is best understood through the processes of evolutionary transformations. These transformations are the states and the embodiment of consciousness in its various manifestations. A classic example is the caterpillar that knows not its potential to transform from a slithering insect to a beautiful butterfly in a process called evolution, which is analogous to the soul’s hidden potentiality of becoming, renewing and living forever. And, like the butterfly, which has no knowledge of aerodynamics or indeed physics in general, but that does not prevent it from flying because it was born to fly, so to, is the soul in its true form with the ability to become that which it truly is, a spiritual being that must ultimately merge with the harmonious whole – Satnam.


According to Sikh Theology, the soul [atman] got separated from the supreme soul [parmatma] and descended into the lower worlds from the heavenly worlds.


In the beginning was Parmatma [Ikonkar, light-sound, _anbhua prakash-anhad shabad_]. The soul, a particle of the divine light-sound [_anbhua prakash-anhad shabad_] existed in the realms of Ikonkar before descending into the lower worlds of creation. The soul is said to have had an existence in the spiritual world [sachkhand] before inhibiting the body. But when it woke to find herself in the body, it had forgotten all the perfections left behind in her own world, Sach-khand. During her trials and tribulations in this physical world something begins to happen. The stirrings within her constitution begin to unfold. She starts looking around into the physical world and a series of questions arise; who am I, how, when and where did I come from, for what and why everything is the way it is? This wondrous process of philosophising distils her subtle state of being. As the human part of her discovers the various forms in the natural world, a vague recollection supported by strong spiritual inclination produces this electromagnetic effect that begins to pull her into a fold. This fold of love, attraction, wishes and wants of physical beings, objects and the pleasures therein holds her captive, but not for long. These leisure’s and pleasures are short-lived. They are no more than glimpses, mere tremors, murmurs, recollections and resonances of her real world.  Intuitively, she realises that nothing here in this physical world corresponds with that of her godly world and that this world is forever changing. Nothing here is permanent. The unending happiness and contentment for which she craves and pursues in objects and subjects is transitory. She, searching her kind from person to person like the bumble bee collecting nectar from flower to flower, alas, cannot be found amongst things made of matter because she is non-matter. She cannot become that what she is not. 


Her close encounters with the natural world of objects reveals intuitively; the imperfective-ness in all  things made of matter for the real one in her world is perfect and beautiful. She realises the riddle of the self as deceptive and she, a prisoner of her own intellect. She encounters other experiences, which are sufficient to awaken her recollection of the perfectiveness from whence she came [pauri 34-37 Jap Ji Sahib]. This stirs her with a yearning to return to her true realm. This yearning is true love [sachi preet hum tum sa jori SGGSJ 658] and the longing to return to her origin [mool] becomes evermore appealing and pleasing. She wants to fly home […murgai nesana SGGSJ 938] on the wings of love, and this she does, when in her state of sleep she learns to leave the body and flies free. Then, in her contemplative mood she ventures within, shutting out all external and internal concepts, percepts and lets the sweet and soft sound of music funnel into the abyss of her being. All this informs her of her ideal and permanent home, Satnam Waheguru.


The awakening helps her understand the processes of spiritual and intellectual evolution as being dependent upon conditions, circumstances, experimentations, realisations, and that, not all species are equal in that respect. This inborn inequality does not hinder development but rather gets eliminated through the process of evolution, which brings individual souls to this pitch of perfection, particularly, the humans. It is at this level the soul is able to discern from the mix of evolutionary inroads the way back to her home. Institutions offering such solace to aspiring souls are many, Sikhism being, just one.


Following his mystical experience at Sultanpur Lodhi, Nanak the separated soul set about preaching his new find. What exactly was this new find is what Sikhism is, the reunification of the mortal with the immortal [atman parmatma] – a practical way to an eternal life.


Having experienced the perfect and the imperfect, Nanak conceived a human form [spiritual] much more stable than his own and realised that there is no reason why such a form couldn’t be acquired to better the human condition. Thus he is led to philosophise, which will bring about the human to this pitch of perfection as a spiritual being having a “jolly” human experience [lila]. And, that it is the knowledge of the union between the two, spiritual physical, which is the overriding objective of the human birth.


Nanak’s Sikhism is the home where “lives” Atman-Parmatma.


----------



## singh_man

Wow! I'm going to have to re-read this several times ;-) Thanks for the post. Alot in here.


----------



## Original

singh_man said:


> Wow! I'm going to have to re-read this several times ;-) Thanks for the post. Alot in here.



The key thing to remember is that "time" as a dimension is like a double-edged sword. On the one side its infinite when calculated subjectively, and on the other, finite when calculated objectively. What this means in layman's terms is that an event can take place at "one" time in two different locations in space. That is to say,14th century Nanak of India could be in the 21st Century UK.

Given that the soul is energy and eternal, all it does is change form. It doesn't die - Nanak and Gobind's of yesterday are today's SINGHKAUR.

Love n Live


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Original said:


> The key thing to remember is that "time" as a dimension is like a double-edged sword. On the one side its infinite when calculated subjectively, and on the other, finite when calculated objectively. What this means in layman's terms is that an event can take place at "one" time in two different locations in space. That is to say,14th century Nanak of India could be in the 21st Century UK.
> 
> Given that the soul is energy and eternal, all it does is change form. It doesn't die - Nanak and Gobind's of yesterday are today's SINGHKAUR.
> 
> Love n Live




Only through deeds though, not in names SINGHKAUR.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur

i have a tendency to either oversimplify or overcomplicate. Here I shall give the simplest of answers. I dunno about anybody else's soul, but mine is that part of me which is eternal and immortal, ie, the Jot of the Divine which is me.


----------



## chazSingh

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> i have a tendency to either oversimplify or overcomplicate. Here I shall give the simplest of answers. I dunno about anybody else's soul, but mine is that part of me which is eternal and immortal, ie, the Jot of the Divine which is me.




one day that 'Me' or 'I' will change to only 'you'..."only you waheguru' 

and the 'I, 'Me' dissapears....all that is left is waheguru...all that really was there all along is waheguru...

after being fooled by our minds for so long...how amazing would this discovery be?  .... overjoyed, dancing in Awe as Sri Guru Nanak Describes...


----------



## Harkiran Kaur

SGGSJ Ang 736:

ਬਾਜੀਗਰਿ ਜੈਸੇ ਬਾਜੀ ਪਾਈ ॥
Bājīgar jaise bājī pā▫ī.
The actor stages the play,

ਨਾਨਾ ਰੂਪ ਭੇਖ ਦਿਖਲਾਈ ॥
Nānā rūp bẖekẖ ḏikẖlā▫ī.
playing the many characters in different costumes;

ਸਾਂਗੁ ਉਤਾਰਿ ਥੰਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਿਓ ਪਾਸਾਰਾ ॥
Sāŉg uṯār thamiĥa▫o pāsārā.
but when the play ends, he takes off the costumes,

ਤਬ ਏਕੋ ਏਕੰਕਾਰਾ ॥੧॥
Ŧab eko ekankārā. ||1||
and then he is one, and only one. ||1||

ਕਵਨ ਰੂਪ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿਓ ਬਿਨਸਾਇਓ ॥
Kavan rūp ḏaristi▫o binsā▫i▫o.
How many forms and images appeared and disappeared?

ਕਤਹਿ ਗਇਓ ਉਹੁ ਕਤ ਤੇ ਆਇਓ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Kaṯėh ga▫i▫o uho kaṯ ṯe ā▫i▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o.
Where have they gone? Where did they come from? ||1||Pause||

Very simply put: There is only ONE actor (Creator) who has staged it's own play (This Reality), playing the parts of the many characters (All of Us), but when the play ends (This Reality Ends), and the costumes are removed (Us as individuals - 'I' - Ego), there is only ONE.  Many forms and images have appeared and disappeared, and we realize that they ALL were really the ONE.

The 'I AM', the identity that we have built as individuals (ALL of us) are simply characters being played by an actor, who has gotten so caught up in playing those parts, that they have forgotten they were really just in a play all along.


----------



## chazSingh

Harkiran Kaur said:


> SGGSJ Ang 736:
> 
> ਬਾਜੀਗਰਿ ਜੈਸੇ ਬਾਜੀ ਪਾਈ ॥
> Bājīgar jaise bājī pā▫ī.
> The actor stages the play,
> 
> ਨਾਨਾ ਰੂਪ ਭੇਖ ਦਿਖਲਾਈ ॥
> Nānā rūp bẖekẖ ḏikẖlā▫ī.
> playing the many characters in different costumes;
> 
> ਸਾਂਗੁ ਉਤਾਰਿ ਥੰਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਿਓ ਪਾਸਾਰਾ ॥
> Sāŉg uṯār thamiĥa▫o pāsārā.
> but when the play ends, he takes off the costumes,
> 
> ਤਬ ਏਕੋ ਏਕੰਕਾਰਾ ॥੧॥
> Ŧab eko ekankārā. ||1||
> and then he is one, and only one. ||1||
> 
> ਕਵਨ ਰੂਪ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿਓ ਬਿਨਸਾਇਓ ॥
> Kavan rūp ḏaristi▫o binsā▫i▫o.
> How many forms and images appeared and disappeared?
> 
> ਕਤਹਿ ਗਇਓ ਉਹੁ ਕਤ ਤੇ ਆਇਓ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
> Kaṯėh ga▫i▫o uho kaṯ ṯe ā▫i▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o.
> Where have they gone? Where did they come from? ||1||Pause||
> 
> Very simply put: There is only ONE actor (Creator) who has staged it's own play (This Reality), playing the parts of the many characters (All of Us), but when the play ends (This Reality Ends), and the costumes are removed (Us as individuals - 'I' - Ego), there is only ONE.  Many forms and images have appeared and disappeared, and we realize that they ALL were really the ONE.
> 
> The 'I AM', the identity that we have built as individuals (ALL of us) are simply characters being played by an actor, who has gotten so caught up in playing those parts, that they have forgotten they were really just in a play all along.




now imagine if we all knew this...imagine if all human beings had that connection back to the true reality.....i would walk past you and recognize you as being the same...there would be no need to argue with each other (we'd be just arguing with ourselves) i wouldn't need to compete with you in any way...or wage war against you....or want my kids to be better than yours...who would i be competing/fighting with?

we would work together to help each other succeed, to help community succeed...whole of humanity prospers, and evolution takes places based on love, compassion, trust, fearlessness etc etc.

doesn't gurbani say we have been like this before? Sat Yug? 

so what happened....we'll Ego took a very strong strangle hold...our sense of individuality is at a maximun..."I am the body" "i look after myself and myself only and maybe my close family" ... " I help myself and close family prosper" "anyone that tries to stop us or competes with us will get dealt with" "we live once so who cares what we do" Kalyug

time to re-ignite that connection and knowledge and experience again...and form a reality based on the Truth...on the 'IK'
the dominance of the Ego is also staged in the play...it needs to happen to form that illusion of complete seperateness to the point we question the existance of the One...of God...of waheguru...of ourselves...

then comes the game of love and sacrifice...the greatest game ever...with the lure of the world...of Maya of unlimited desires to spend all your efforts in materializing...who will stop for a second, and look back, to acknowledge a little something that is plugging away at them deep within...saying

"Hey, what you're indulging in is not the complete truth...do you want to know the truth? do you trust me? just stop for a second, do you want to know who and what you really are? turn your attention to me and i'll come and take your arm"


----------



## Harkiran Kaur

I wanted to bring this post back to top again because Orijinal Ji you exactly explained how I also explain the act of spiritual progression through unfolding consciousness (not wakefulness but universal spiritual consciousness arising across all existence from elements to mineral to plant to animal and finally human) because in human form it’s only now (this is our one chance) to ask those important questions you mentioned... “who am I and why am I here?” 




Original said:


> Pyara Singh Man Ji,
> 
> 
> Put the kettle on and sip the text – sorry its long, but I had to give you the needle n thread to stitch to fit.
> 
> 
> Enjoy -
> 
> 
> Being a Sikh, you must look at everything with an open mind and appreciate the diversity in nature. No two observers experimenting one phenomenon will arrive at identical results from two different vantage points.
> 
> 
> As an ideology, the existence of the soul is subjected to various interpretations and evaluation from a range of different perspectives. Different tongues have expressed different versions; the skill is to discern that which resonates with your inner-voice [Satnam Waheguru] and corresponds to your belief and value [Sikhism].
> 
> 
> *Historical Perspective*
> 
> 
> Before I set out to explain the realm of the soul, I need to make some general comments on the basic concept of Sikhism as a system of belief. The reason for doing this is to give you an understanding of the historical background. The writings of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji are to some extent literature, the foundation of the Sikh religion, but more so, a social heritage of today’s Sikh generation.
> 
> 
> From a Sociologist's perspective, it is a fundamental assumption that when we are born we are confronted by a social world, which is just as real as other realities. That as a result, shapes our behaviour. What we are as individuals is decided by the particular society in which we live and by the particular social group to which we belong. This is due to the world around us, which channels our actions, constraining us to act in particular ways. The principal agencies responsible for shaping us to behave the way we do, are, cognitive [mindset], genetic [biological] and environmental [culture]. Nanak, the founder of Sikhism was the product of the times in which he was born with a strong sense of spiritual supremacy.
> 
> 
> To speak in terms of a belief-system is not to imply that the tenets making up Sikhism were clearly worked out abstract ideas or fully articulated and arranged systems in a consistent fashion. No, but rather, as a way of the ordinary people of the day holding beliefs without any clear reason why they were held. By and large these were simple ideas that were passed on by custom and tradition of one generation on to the next, that is, culture. Sikhism in that regard has the hallmarks of both Hindu and Muslim elements, the society into which Nanak was born. From that perspective it was only natural for Nanak to accept and reject religious practices of his time. The idea of the formless, timeless, shapeless Ik On Kar is synonymous with Allah, which Nanak accepted and notwithstanding Brahma, Vishnu, Shiva [Hindu trinity] rejected the Hindu doctrine of divine incarnations [avatars]. He, on the same principles accepted Hinduism's belief in rebirth, karma, and the periodic creation and dissolution of the cosmos. What followed, as a system of belief for Sikhism was that the motherboard upon which it based its outlook towards humankind and the cosmos was ideologically Hindu in its entirety? As for defining and mining the nature and character of the divine reality, Nanak accepted the omnipotent and ineffable concept of Allah, as is held sacred by Islam. Sikhism as a result, is a product of both religious experience and of social circumstances. It is quite ironic that a faith designed to reconcile the differences between the two faiths should itself have split off to become a third religion.
> 
> 
> The story of the soul is as old as humankind itself and unlike any other species has a metaphysical existence requiring spiritual eyes to see its invisible form. Although, humans are unique among all species in their ability to gather and utilise information from the external world to their best endeavors, but sadly, that is not enough to set them free from the processes of evolution. Humankind's liberation from the bondage of physical reality appears utterly hopeless before the Will of God. This particular evolutionary trend has profound implications for understanding the human condition within the meaning of religion.
> 
> 
> The age of enlightenment played a significant part in shaping modern science. The scientific method, a universally agreed set of rules for investigating phenomena, went a long way to show that logic need not grapple with faith. Almost, everything human’s value associated with religion can be explained and understood. Science and evolutionary theory have paved the way for understanding the immortality of the soul - nature the visible soul and soul the invisible nature.
> 
> 
> Seen as a dimension to bridge the gap between the physical and the metaphysical, religion helps construct an understanding for the existence of the soul. Such a system of belief is essential for the harmonious workings of nature. If that’d be correct then it follows that an effective ethical system need some sort of objective reasoning to ground both physical and metaphysical ideals, particularly for morality sake in a given social setting. Otherwise, there can be no intelligible notion of responsibility. If we are not considered responsible for our actions then it makes little or no sense to say that we acted rightly or wrongly. What sense a moral judgment has if we have no choice in the action we have taken? It is this kind of theoretical reasoning which gave rise to different ideologies. To circumvent the mischief in human nature and conform to a higher law [hukum], religion applies the maxim, “as ye sow, so shall ye reap” [law of karma]. The notion of just deserts as a measure for retribution in both deed and thought acts as a form of social control as well as spiritual progress. This is the moral law within which humans must operate and is intrinsically rubber-stamped on the human genome to bring about teleological end.
> 
> 
> Our most familiar ideas about ourselves are rooted in the traditional view that there is a radical difference between us and the natural world at large. We have often thought of ourselves as creatures having a dual nature; one part belonging entirely to the natural world and subject to natural laws, the other – the important part, transcending the natural world and quite different from it. It is to this part that our thoughts, desires, decisions and actions have been traditionally attributed to. Our body is inseparably bound to the world of the senses and is subject to the same fate as the rest of the universe. Taken together, we also have an immortal soul, which is not exclusively confined to the realms of the brain but independent of it. This soul is the realm of reason, which is beyond the senses, the mind and the intellect. And, since its non-matter it cannot truly be said to be in harmony with the rest of creation.
> 
> 
> *Soul [Atman]*
> 
> 
> Scientifically speaking, the soul is “energy”, which never dies nor gets destroyed but is eternal and ever lasting. It is part of a whole and the whole is God [idea]. The idea of rebirth is best understood through the processes of evolutionary transformations. These transformations are the states and the embodiment of consciousness in its various manifestations. A classic example is the caterpillar that knows not its potential to transform from a slithering insect to a beautiful butterfly in a process called evolution, which is analogous to the soul’s hidden potentiality of becoming, renewing and living forever. And, like the butterfly, which has no knowledge of aerodynamics or indeed physics in general, but that does not prevent it from flying because it was born to fly, so to, is the soul in its true form with the ability to become that which it truly is, a spiritual being that must ultimately merge with the harmonious whole – Satnam.
> 
> 
> According to Sikh Theology, the soul [atman] got separated from the supreme soul [parmatma] and descended into the lower worlds from the heavenly worlds.
> 
> 
> In the beginning was Parmatma [Ikonkar, light-sound, _anbhua prakash-anhad shabad_]. The soul, a particle of the divine light-sound [_anbhua prakash-anhad shabad_] existed in the realms of Ikonkar before descending into the lower worlds of creation. The soul is said to have had an existence in the spiritual world [sachkhand] before inhibiting the body. But when it woke to find herself in the body, it had forgotten all the perfections left behind in her own world, Sach-khand. During her trials and tribulations in this physical world something begins to happen. The stirrings within her constitution begin to unfold. She starts looking around into the physical world and a series of questions arise; who am I, how, when and where did I come from, for what and why everything is the way it is? This wondrous process of philosophising distils her subtle state of being. As the human part of her discovers the various forms in the natural world, a vague recollection supported by strong spiritual inclination produces this electromagnetic effect that begins to pull her into a fold. This fold of love, attraction, wishes and wants of physical beings, objects and the pleasures therein holds her captive, but not for long. These leisure’s and pleasures are short-lived. They are no more than glimpses, mere tremors, murmurs, recollections and resonances of her real world.  Intuitively, she realises that nothing here in this physical world corresponds with that of her godly world and that this world is forever changing. Nothing here is permanent. The unending happiness and contentment for which she craves and pursues in objects and subjects is transitory. She, searching her kind from person to person like the bumble bee collecting nectar from flower to flower, alas, cannot be found amongst things made of matter because she is non-matter. She cannot become that what she is not.
> 
> 
> Her close encounters with the natural world of objects reveals intuitively; the imperfective-ness in all  things made of matter for the real one in her world is perfect and beautiful. She realises the riddle of the self as deceptive and she, a prisoner of her own intellect. She encounters other experiences, which are sufficient to awaken her recollection of the perfectiveness from whence she came [pauri 34-37 Jap Ji Sahib]. This stirs her with a yearning to return to her true realm. This yearning is true love [sachi preet hum tum sa jori SGGSJ 658] and the longing to return to her origin [mool] becomes evermore appealing and pleasing. She wants to fly home […murgai nesana SGGSJ 938] on the wings of love, and this she does, when in her state of sleep she learns to leave the body and flies free. Then, in her contemplative mood she ventures within, shutting out all external and internal concepts, percepts and lets the sweet and soft sound of music funnel into the abyss of her being. All this informs her of her ideal and permanent home, Satnam Waheguru.
> 
> 
> The awakening helps her understand the processes of spiritual and intellectual evolution as being dependent upon conditions, circumstances, experimentations, realisations, and that, not all species are equal in that respect. This inborn inequality does not hinder development but rather gets eliminated through the process of evolution, which brings individual souls to this pitch of perfection, particularly, the humans. It is at this level the soul is able to discern from the mix of evolutionary inroads the way back to her home. Institutions offering such solace to aspiring souls are many, Sikhism being, just one.
> 
> 
> Following his mystical experience at Sultanpur Lodhi, Nanak the separated soul set about preaching his new find. What exactly was this new find is what Sikhism is, the reunification of the mortal with the immortal [atman parmatma] – a practical way to an eternal life.
> 
> 
> Having experienced the perfect and the imperfect, Nanak conceived a human form [spiritual] much more stable than his own and realised that there is no reason why such a form couldn’t be acquired to better the human condition. Thus he is led to philosophise, which will bring about the human to this pitch of perfection as a spiritual being having a “jolly” human experience [lila]. And, that it is the knowledge of the union between the two, spiritual physical, which is the overriding objective of the human birth.
> 
> 
> Nanak’s Sikhism is the home where “lives” Atman-Parmatma.


----------



## Original

Harkiran Kaur Ji,

I've often said that you are an exalted soul, hear more of the same !

But first, here's few definitions to help understand terminology: *soul* is used to illustrate the spiritual nature of the human being and *mind* is used to illustrate the intellectual worth of the human being.

Spiritual and intellectual growth [note, I've not used the word progression] is the result of thousands, if not millions, of years of evolutionary experimentation preceding it. That is to say, the good, bad n the ugly human traits get mish-mashed in each birth so as to produce near perfect human beings [Gurmukh]. This process of homogenization is based on each individual soul [human] having gone through a life experimentation of the good, bad and the ugly realties of its physical existence. And, until it exhausts all its wants n wishes, the mind will not turn towards the Guru [Gurmukh]. The soul is knotted to the mind and can only untie with the help of the Guru. The Guru in this case is the "shabd" guru [sound-light], *understood* by the mind through philosophical reasoning and *experienced* by the soul through intuition, revelation and mystical excursions.

I'm glad you dug this up - could do with bit more cosmetics - don't you think !

Speak soon -


----------



## Harry Haller

Original said:


> Harkiran Kaur Ji,
> 
> I've often said that you are an exalted soul, hear more of the same !
> 
> But first, here's few definitions to help understand terminology: *soul* is used to illustrate the spiritual nature of the human being and *mind* is used to illustrate the intellectual worth of the human being.
> 
> Spiritual and intellectual growth [note, I've not used the word progression] is the result of thousands, if not millions, of years of evolutionary experimentation preceding it. That is to say, the good, bad n the ugly human traits get mish-mashed in each birth so as to produce near perfect human beings [Gurmukh]. This process of homogenization is based on each individual soul [human] having gone through a life experimentation of the good, bad and the ugly realties of its physical existence. And, until it exhausts all its wants n wishes, the mind will not turn towards the Guru [Gurmukh]. The soul is knotted to the mind and can only untie with the help of the Guru. The Guru in this case is the "shabd" guru [sound-light], *understood* by the mind through philosophical reasoning and *experienced* by the soul through intuition, revelation and mystical excursions.
> 
> I'm glad you dug this up - could do with bit more cosmetics - don't you think !
> 
> Speak soon -



Its is regarded that human beings in their present form have been around for about 200,000 years, so that is plenty of time for a near perfect human being to have been formed, yet I do not see any, nor do I know anyone that has seen any, when I ask you the same question, you have not seen any, when I ask the question on this forum, I get maybe one or two instances, so where are these perfect human beings? What are they doing? its a nice theory, but in practice, in reality, where is your proof other than your faith?


----------



## Original

Harry Haller said:


> Its is regarded that human beings in their present form have been around for about 200,000 years, so that is plenty of time for a near perfect human being to have been formed, yet I do not see any, nor do I know anyone that has seen any, when I ask you the same question, you have not seen any, when I ask the question on this forum, I get maybe one or two instances, so where are these perfect human beings? What are they doing? its a nice theory, but in practice, in reality, where is your proof other than your faith?


Let us use logic to find your Mr Perfect Singh:

Men exist
Santa Claus is a man
Therefore Santa Claus exist
Now all you have to do is to have a list handy of all the perfect characteristics of this so called Mr Perfect Singh that you want and approach an agency that finds "perfect partners" [for the sake of this exercise pretend to be gay n same sex marriage. No offence intended]. Job n finish in one hit - happy go lucky. But coz you're big n handsome, they may have to import one for ya, from root-town Punjab.

Love n Live bro


----------



## Harry Haller

Original said:


> Let us use logic to find your Mr Perfect Singh:
> 
> Men exist
> Santa Claus is a man
> Therefore Santa Claus exist
> Now all you have to do is to have a list handy of all the perfect characteristics of this so called Mr Perfect Singh that you want and approach an agency that finds "perfect partners" [for the sake of this exercise pretend to be gay n same sex marriage. No offence intended]. Job n finish in one hit - happy go lucky. But coz you're big n handsome, they may have to import one for ya, from root-town Punjab.
> 
> Love n Live bro



ok love the reply, really do, it made me laugh, however...

2 Santa Claus is not a man, he is a magical man that can transcend space and time to circumnavigate the globe in 24 hours, so your 3 does not follow.

but interesting point, what are the characteristics of Mr Perfect Singh? Some might say they are the qualities of the soul that he( or she, if she is a Miss Singh), is trying to connect with and reclaim, so maybe we could ponder what character traits make this perfection I am looking for but cannot seem to find, what is the essence of the soul that makes it exalted, and if there are exalted souls, are there bad souls?


----------



## Original

Harry Haller said:


> but interesting point, what are the characteristics of Mr Perfect Singh?


..I think we better get the girls talking on this one, otherwise, jo public will definitely get the wrong idea about you n me. Besides, women are "particular" about certain endowments.

More another time H - I've just had me din din and must now homogenise - walk in the park !

Love n Live


----------



## Original

Harry Haller said:


> 2 Santa Claus is not a man,


..neither is unicorn a horse with a horn !


Harry Haller said:


> but interesting point, what are the characteristics of Mr Perfect Singh?


..grit, resilience, self control, compassion, honesty and respect !


Harry Haller said:


> Some might say they are the qualities of the soul


.. we cannot ascribe qualities or properties to the soul. It has no attributes - non matter.


Harry Haller said:


> so maybe we could ponder what character traits make this perfection I am looking for but cannot seem to find,


..you're always connected, its your search engine [mind] that keeps you away from the real deal.


Harry Haller said:


> what is the essence of the soul that makes it exalted


..happiness ! for it accords with its true nature ! the true nature of the soul is love.


Harry Haller said:


> and if there are exalted souls, are there bad souls?


..in the realm of the soul there is no good n bad, wrong n right, you n me - there just is - King Singh n Queen Kaur.

More another time - Harry da Hermit


----------

